# Looking for a LaMancha breeder in NC... suggestions?



## want less (Dec 27, 2012)

We are on the coast in NC and looking for a reputable Lamancha breeder within reasonable driving distance (western NC is too far) Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in NC, but I don't know one.  I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## want less (Dec 27, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I'm in NC, but I don't know one.  I'll keep my ears open.


Thanks. We are in New Bern.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

I am in NC and know of one.  I have a 10month old doe. And my breeder knows of some.

Are you looking for registered , unregistered? Just for family milk or showing?


----------



## want less (Dec 27, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I am in NC and know of one.  I have a 10month old doe. And my breeder knows of some.
> 
> Are you looking for registered , unregistered? Just for family milk or showing?


Would definitely like more information!! Just looking for a family milker. It will be our first goat, and we're planning to find a good natured wether as a companion too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll send you a pm.  (in a little bit)


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 27, 2012)

want less said:
			
		

> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the very southern part of Greenville almost to the county line.  If you ever need anything let me know!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry I haven't  sent a pm yet... I have been trying to get a hold of the breeder.


----------



## want less (Dec 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't  sent a pm yet... I have been trying to get a hold of the breeder.


Sent you a message


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

Sending you an ad I just saw... in a pm


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 28, 2012)

go to the North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Association web page.

ncdairygoats.org

If they don't have any ads then contact them for some breeder names.

The NCDGBA has a show every Memorial Day weekend in Rocky Mount and there were La Manchas there last year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2012)

Any luck yet??


----------



## want less (Dec 30, 2012)

Working on it! Havent been able to contact the person in the ad yet but I did talk to someone else yesterday who will have some kids available in April. I've got another guy I have talked with via email that I am going to call today, sounds like potential there so we'll see


----------

